# Theoretically how fast is 6500 in 4th ??



## RedmondRocket (Mar 24, 2003)

Theoretically I caught up with a 55 Chev 2 dr post hotrod on a drive the other day...after following him for several miles thru some twisties I got to a straight stretch and went to pass him...we were doing probably 70mph...and the guy jumped on it.....I started on power band in third, shifted to 4th at 6500 and took it to 6500 in 4th at which time I had caught up to him but I came to the end of the straight road ...I never got another straightaway to finish the fast 55 chevy off...so....since I was to busy watching the road and tach I have no idea what speed I was going ??? Can anyone estimate it for a 98 M3 ????

This is a theoretical discussion of an fictional activity of course...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

~120.


----------



## RedmondRocket (Mar 24, 2003)

*Thx ...I'll bet at 120mph he was topping out*

Thx I'll bet at 120mph he was topping out and I still had 5th to go...wish I had jumped out to pass him quicker....


----------

